# Lynx Vinyl Cutters



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have any experience with Lynx vinyl cutters?

Are they any good? How long do they last with average use?

How do the compare to Roland cutters?

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Theyre a nice mid range plotter. As far as comparing to a Roland, Id say if you have the spare cash, get the Roland. A Lynx compares closer to my machine, the Designtech 60. Both are blind (unless the later models were upgraded to optics) Its and older design from around 99/00. Also a consideration, GCC doesnt make this model anymore. The Rolands, Graphtecs and other higher models will run with less noise, smoother more consistent cuts with less maintanince. Still if its at a great price, why not have it make you the money for a better ride?


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome info Hammered!!!

Ken


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

What would a great price for this product go for?

I just realized this post was from 2 years ago. So I rephrase my question:

What would a great price for this product go for these days?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

This cutters were made in 2 models by GCC one was the lynx the other Panther, these were private labeled for signwarehouse, most of the cutters they sold are the lynx which had stepper motors and rather loud and dumb,, now days everything has been re-designed to a pretty smart cutter,, servo motors ,, optical eye, true tracking and bundled with a oem flexi software which far surpasses the basic software that comes with the Roland or Graphtec. If upgraded from a puma 3 to a jaguar series the pro series then jumps up to GCC claims of very fast cuts. I hope this helps.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

basically, I need to just hold out for a Roland it sounds like. hehe, just saw a Lynx for sale so was wonderin.


----------



## Beeler (Jul 21, 2008)

I own a Lynx 24" Vinyl Cutter for the last 4 years and had no problems. It's servos drive and it's smooth when cutting. The sign making software that it comes with the cutter is Vinyl Express LXI and it has 4 levels, Apprentice, Expert, Master or MasterPLUS. Each upgrade is a little more money but it gives you more options when working on your designs. I have the Master and it's working fine for me.
I had 2 other friends I showed the cutter too and they went and bought the same one I have. (both live 35 miles away from me) I really can't say anything bad about my vinyl cutter.  

Beeler


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Beeler Welcome to the Forum,,


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the Gcc cutters they are work horses. My Endura cut has made me a bunch of money. It took time to figure out some issues, I had to figure it out on my own. The signwarehouse staff refused to call me back to give me advice. I was promised the world by my sales person at signwarehouse, but this was pretty much all lies. They wouldn't even return my calls. .... JB


----------



## pccouple5573 (Mar 18, 2008)

My Lynx ran for about 7 years without a problem. Every time I called Signwarehouse, my call was always returned promptly. My Lynx is dead not, but all the parts are still available and reasonably priced. 

I replaced my machine with some cheap Chinese junk that, in some respects has features I wish my Lynx had, but all in all, the Lynx cut better.

Good Luck with your decision.

Michael
The Funniest Site On The Net
Custom Imprinted Products


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

What were the original going prices for the cutter, and what would a used one go for now? One is being sold by the shop down the street, but not sure if I want to buy it or just save up for something a little better. thanks for all the input~


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone else? 

The shop just dropped the price. It doesn't come with any software or supplies, but he said the Lynx 24" plotter is running fine and he has all the parts for it. He's asking $350, is that a good deal? I can't seem to find much information on prices for the plotter, or even it's original price.


----------



## Beeler (Jul 21, 2008)

I paid about $1600.00 4 year ago but I added some extra vinyl to my first order and upgraded the software. At that time the base price for the cutter and stand was $1280.00. $350.00 for just the cutter is OK but how old is it? You also have to look at what the software is going to cost.

Good Luck!

Beeler


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Beeler said:


> I paid about $1600.00 4 year ago but I added some extra vinyl to my first order and upgraded the software. At that time the base price for the cutter and stand was $1280.00. $350.00 for just the cutter is OK but how old is it? You also have to look at what the software is going to cost.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Beeler


Thanks for the info Beeler. The machine was purchased in 2002, and the equipment has been kept up nicely, with the blades being changed out when needed. He said that the machine works fine, they just wanted an upgrade.

Where would I find software for this device? Will it work straight from Illustrator or Corel?

He also stated that it's a parallel port, and not usb. That's not really a concern because I have a parallel port on my computer, but my concern is the speed at which the plotter will receive the information from my computer.


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

I Have a lynx and a Bobcat and have lost my drivers...if anyone could help that would be awesome...Signwarehouse who sold me the cutters wont support their machines...please help
Thanks
Deb


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

nativegraphics said:


> I Have a lynx and a Bobcat and have lost my drivers...if anyone could help that would be awesome...Signwarehouse who sold me the cutters wont support their machines...please help
> Thanks
> Deb


not sure why you think they don't support these, here are the drivers

Cutter Drivers USB and USB Serial (Sign Warehouse does not support use of USB on Panther, Lynx, and Ultra)


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

Because signwarehouse tech support said they will not!!! I use to use a serial port and even after you set the baud rate to 9200 using a usb connection with a keyspan adapter it will not work


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

when i click on the link u just sent it will not work


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

hmmmm you are right - go to signwarehouse and then to support - click on lynx and it will come up. it does say they don;t support them but the drivers are there


----------

